# 2001 alunmacraft mv1648 with evinrude 50/35jet project.



## kene369 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello all, im so glad to have found this web site. I need the help of some experienced individuals to help me with my project. Thanks ahead of time for any suggestions you may have. I live close to the Missouri river and it is one of my favorite places to play in the summer. I have busted/tore up many props and tested a couple of my boats beyond there temperament. About July there is just no traveling the river unless you have a jet. So i just get to watch others enjoying the travels in envy. I have wanted a jet for a long time(9yrs) but they are so ridiculously expensive.

A couple Saturdays ago i woke up with this hair brained idea of checking Craigslist out of the blue. Someone had just re-listed this boat with a reduced price. Finally something i could afford, glad i was the first call cause there was a list of folks wanting it. Anyways the motor runs great, trailer is like new, and the boat ain't scratched real bad, rivets look fine to me, but you can tell its run a few rivers. The throttle/shifter is cracked. The shifter cable is broken. Steering looks to be brand new.

So the rivers have ice on them so my goal is to have this thing ready to fly as soon as the ice is off. This boat is total utilitarian, The steering, throttle, shift cables are just spanning across the boat so I would like to put a floor in, build a new console, and maybe do a fishing platform in the front. The utilitarian doesn't bother me but id like to at least make it civil enough my better half wont mind buzzing down the river with me once or twice. 

1) I have been trying to find a top view of this boat on the web somewhere so i can use it for ideas of design. Any ideas or links would be appreciated cause i'm having no luck. This riveted boat model has just a solid cross bench in the back and a small triangular shape in the front(really small). There is no center seat. The center console that was put in looks like it was made out of job sight scraps and is real shaky. It is also positioned in the boat in the exact center, length and width ways (he said he just positioned it there randomly). I going to keep the console centered width wise but would like to move it back as far as i can so there is more room up front. Id like to move it back far enough to be able to sit on the back bench while driving if i wanted to. Will this create chaos? Is the motor big enough it wont matter? I'm hoping someone with some experience with this might help.The console will be built so there is a spot to sit in front of it. Any i wish i would have made room for that in my console.

2)The other thing is the throttle shift control is cracked so I'm just going to get a new one. I've been looking at them on line. I was thinking the ones that have two handles(one for throttle and one for shift) would be better than the ones that have one handle and does both. Any preferences and reason out there? 

I would like to do this right the first time. I going to try to make it problem free so i can spend more time playing instead of tweaking. If you have any suggestions and I wish i would have's, i would really appreciate the information.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 5, 2013)

maybe this will help


----------



## reedjj (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry I just saw that it was an MV...


----------



## kene369 (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks for the pics, work and effort and responce. I was beginning to think my questions were not worthy of answers and that i should already know.

this boat has a straight bench across the back instead of the u shape, and the frontpart where it is tied togethor is not even close to the size in the photos. Still scratching my head, did they have some special design in 2001? have they changed that much?

do you think moving the counsel back and sitting on the back bench would be fine?


----------



## catmansteve (Feb 5, 2013)

One thing to keep in mind is that a jet boat runs best when the weight is balanced front to rear, if the boat is rear heavy it will have trouble getting on plane and won't run as shallow. You may be okay moving the console back, then again you might find you have to move other things (batteries, gas tank, livewell) to the front to compensate.

A 50/35 should be about right for that boat as long as the weight distribution is decent and it isn't loaded too heavy. Most 1648's around here run between a 40/28 and a 90/60, so you're at a pretty good power/economy compromise.

Also, a lot of boat layouts have changed dramatically since then, my Tracker is a 2001 and it's completely different from the new ones. Seems everyone wants a big casting deck nowadays, so the manufacturers made them standard on a lot of boats.


----------



## River Rider (Feb 7, 2013)

Post up some pictures of your current layout and it would help with design ideas form everyone on here. Wiout seeing the boat I wouldn't move the console as most jet boats run better with them more toward the middle rather closer to the transom.


----------

